What was the best CS, SE or Math video you watched in 2017? - RossBencina
======
mandliya
[https://youtu.be/aircAruvnKk](https://youtu.be/aircAruvnKk)

3Blue1Brown’s playlist on neural networks. Like other 3Blue1Brown videos, the
visualisations and explanations of the math/concepts are so amazing, they give
you the intuition behind the neural networks naturally.

------
drallison
The Stanford EE Computer Systems Colloquium has some worthwhile talks.
[https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLoROMvodv4rMWw6rRoeSp...](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLoROMvodv4rMWw6rRoeSpkiseTHzWj6vu&disable_polymer=true)

------
nicolashahn
Not from 2017, but Growing a Language

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ahvzDzKdB0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ahvzDzKdB0)

